

  Sent gmail to someone and get a Facebook suggestion - why? - fapi1974
http://fernandopizarro.com/
A couple of days ago I sent an email to someone using my gmail account.  I have zero connection to this person.  Today they are being suggested to me as a potential friend by Facebook.  How is this happening? How is that data getting across?
======
throw_away
the other person may have used the contact lookup feature or may have
otherwise searched for you on facebook as well. I always find it a bit creepy
when I see former job candidates in my suggestions.

